# Hi!!! (Another Aussie)



## river (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

I've posted a few times in these forums, but think it nice to introduce myself.

I'm River, which is a nick name I've had for many years now and most people only know me by that name. Indeed, sometimes I ignore my real name as it is used so little.

I've always been itnerested in aircraft and machinery, especially WW2. My uncle flew with RAAF 1 Squadron with Ansons and then Hudsons. My other uncles were in Africa and Europe as infrantry, and uncles from my mothers side were in the navy.

I like WW2 war gaming, from figure games to board games. Regarding board games I've plaued (and still have in my posession) Panzer Blitz, Panzer leader, Arab-Israeli Wars (don't like that gam much), Fortress Europa (another one I am not fond of), Luftwaffe (not bad, but not real good either), original Squad Leader (good fun) and now I play Advanced Squad Leader (great game, if you can get over the learning curve) and also got the ASL Starter Kits to help others get into the game (if only there were others who wish to learn and play).

I collect and repair/build old computers - such as the S100/IMSAI machines and Multibus-I etc. I really don't know why I do this, and I look towards science and medicine who one day may explain this absurd and relatively useless hobby.

When I got time and the family isn't competing for my resources I restore and modify (depending on the vehicle condition as to whether it is a restoration or a modification) old school Toyotas, and rebuild/fix/enhance car engines. I like to take my cars racing, cruising , to car shows, drags, picking up chicks and anything else that requires minimal automotive prowess, and the ability to embrarass my children.

I enjoy scalextric cars, building models of WW2 AFV and aircraft. Also, after many years of splinters, destroyed projects and abundant swearing, my woodworking skills are getting better.

I probably drink a little too much, smoke too much, swear a lot and often take the piss. I enjoy a good discussion over many topics and try not to let facts ruin an interesting debate. 

Finally, reports of my incredible handsomeness may be a tad too optimistic. 

river


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum River. I believe you will find it very interesting. Happy posting!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2009)

G'day Rivers.
Did your uncle serve at Singapore and Malaya?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the family River....


----------



## imalko (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from another side of the Globe. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## lingo (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard river. You will find some kindred spirits here.


----------



## river (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,



Wildcat said:


> Did your uncle serve at Singapore and Malaya?



Yes he did. Milne Bay rings a bell also.

Thanks for all your kind replies.

river


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2009)

G'day mate.

Into older cars myself, currently run a LX Torana. What sort of Toyota's, do tell 

Cheers


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!

I've got an older Commodore Amiga1000 that still sputters to life....keyboard and mouse are shot, it seems, and all the floppies seem to have lost their data (20 years in an attic....ya think?). Puttin the classics back together is a sickness indeed, but a fun one!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome, greetings from Denmark. *waves* 
Why mess with cars when there's motorcycles in the world? 
J/k, sounds like you've got a lot of good things going there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

G'day river welcome aboard mate!


----------



## river (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,



Heinz said:


> Into older cars myself, currently run a LX Torana. What sort of Toyota's, do tell




A modified RA28....






An an original JDM RA25GT....





And I just bought another RA28 to restore

river


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi River,

Very impressive machines you got there 8)

Cheers


----------



## river (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks.

I'm still having a hard time trying to get an R2800 into one of them.... and then to try and get it engineered for general road use. 

river


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice looking set of wheel mate!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! I'd love to see that 2800 under the hood...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2009)

river said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



heh. Try using a bigger hammer and a jar of Vaseline. Should squeeze in there snugly! Any mechanically-minded individual should have a collection of sledges if you don't have one of sufficient size, and Lucky might let you borrow his....er....nevermind-just-hit-the-thing-harder!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, River. Geeze..... another digger !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!

Welcome aboard River!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome aboard


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to have ya along mate! Give my greetings to the Big Brown Land 

Evan


----------



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------

